# Ban Pay TV (1969)



## Starbeast (Dec 11, 2010)

Yes, there was a time when we were warned that we were going to pay for television entertainment, and long ago we could send petitions to our governments to stop it.​


----------



## J Riff (May 15, 2011)

I remember this. I suddenly remembered this moment. It seemed to matter. TV must be free, information must be free, etc. Oh well. Now there's the net to spread lies with instead of TV.


----------

